# NLP what has it become



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

http://www.chrismorris.com/blog/2009/07/can-nlp-be-what-it-has-become/

I came across this recently which sums up my view very nicely of what NLP has become.

It's quite tragic because I've often found NLP to be an excellent resource and has many useful ideas, ways of thinking and techniques to overcome illnesses and create a better life for yourself. However there are a number of NLP "gurus" who've turned NLP into a commercial quick buck and have been making money by penning it as a "miracle cure" complete with the sweet sickly smell of con artist. Even more disturbing I've observed an almost cult like attraction among some enthusiasts. It's become a bit of a mess IMV. I even have to question if some of these "gurus" really have made the progress they are claiming using the techniques they are promoting.

What do you lot think? IMV it should be about truth and what works regardless and not about empty promises or "cure your problems in 3 easy steps". Is the advertising unrealistic? Is it excessive? How much has it helped you really and do you believe all the hype?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

NLP has always been overhyped as a quick cure. It is still worth studying however as it can help you with a cure but over a longer period and with other things you do such as exercise and CBT and ACT, having friends etc. I am also upset with the way some or many people have promoted it as a instant cure. Tony Robbins talks about it too. I like him but I wouldn't like agree with him if he said it was a quick fix. I take it as something that contributes greatly to helping but there should be no time frame on anything. We are not computers that need to be re-programmed and things are not that simole. Yes, years ago, NLP practictioners were what only the super-rich could afford and many thought that we were missing out on some quick cure. We are humans and we get better in our own time. Nerves do not regenerate instantly, we are all different as to the levels of nerve stress we have had. It is a shame. I agree with you. When I first heard about NLP, I felt that I had failed because I couldn't get a miracle. It should never have been marketed like that. Some people have gotten miracle results though, and these are rare. Its still worth studying.


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

UKPhobe said:


> http://www.chrismorris.com/blog/2009/07/can-nlp-be-what-it-has-become/
> 
> I came across this recently which sums up my view very nicely of what NLP has become.
> 
> ...


there is a major problem with nlp. it is an amazing gift and can be miraculous at times but for it to work depends, alot of the time , on the person applying it , and there are a lot of people out there applying it who quite frankly should never have been qualified int he 1st place.

a lot of nlp techniques can be successful done by yourself , for example ive used the parts intergration technique myself and it worked perfectly. there are also other things that you can use at home, without a practionaire , like listening to a hypnosis cd etc... whih work perfectly .

but then there are times when the application of nlp requires seeing an actual nlp therapist and bleive me there are a lot of inadequate ones out there.

becoming a certified nlp practionaire is something absolutely anyone can do. all you have to do is is pay 2 grand, go on a 7 day course and pick up your certificate at the end of it. then you are free to go out into the world and chraged 100 pound an hour for as session, create a blag website were you use marketing hype to sell some inadequate product.

im a certified practionaire myself but i dont think i should be. i went on a course, and did not prove my ability to applt the nlp techniques, neither did the other 5 people on the course, yet we all left as certified practionaires of nlp .

im sure if you wanted to be certified as a practionaire in other fields such as cbt , psychietry etc.... would need to practice more than 7 days and prove that you could do the job
an example is the anchoring technique , we practiced it for 30 mins on our course and that was considered enough time to prove we were adequate at that technique. how can you perfect a skill in 30 mins . it takes time, dedication and practice , practice , practice before you are adequate at a new skill

a lot of people use nlp to make a quick buck , for example the woman whp certified me spends her whole year training people to become practionaires of nlp.

she took her practionaire , master practionaire and then trainer course one after the other after paying a few grand to take them all. she got a certificate in all of them ,which was guaranteed even if she didnt prove she was adequate.

then she went out and started training nlp. every week of the year , apart from vacation time, she spends teaching nlp. about 5 people pay 2 grand each to take a 7 day course with her. so thats 10 grand a week she is picking up for handing out certificates to people who shouldnt be getting them

nlp is a gift. any problem you have in life has a root casue , and that root is in your mind. nlp is the best thing out there for correcting the things inside your mind. it can help you achieve success in any area of your life and can cure almost anything that is distressing you in life

its a gift , BUT ONLY INT HE RIGHT HANDS. if you were to go and see anthony robbins or paul mckenna with a problem im sure theyd be able to fix it with nlp cos they are both experts in theri field. however if you were to go and see any of the other tom dick and harrys and average joes who possess a certificate in nlp (like myself) im sure you would be left thinking afterwards '' this nlp sh!te is a load of BS''.


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Sunshine009 said:


> NLP has always been overhyped as a quick cure. It is still worth studying however as it can help you with a cure but over a longer period and with other things you do such as exercise and CBT and ACT, having friends etc. I am also upset with the way some or many people have promoted it as a instant cure. Tony Robbins talks about it too. I like him but I wouldn't like agree with him if he said it was a quick fix. I take it as something that contributes greatly to helping but there should be no time frame on anything. We are not computers that need to be re-programmed and things are not that simole. Yes, years ago, NLP practictioners were what only the super-rich could afford and many thought that we were missing out on some quick cure. We are humans and we get better in our own time. Nerves do not regenerate instantly, we are all different as to the levels of nerve stress we have had. It is a shame. I agree with you. When I first heard about NLP, I felt that I had failed because I couldn't get a miracle. It should never have been marketed like that. Some people have gotten miracle results though, and these are rare. Its still worth studying.


Yeah I have to admit Tony Robbins does stink a bit of con artist. I actually have some of his material and will readily admit that some of it is good but his sale pitch seriously puts some people off. Also I agree that it doesn't work nearly as fast as some people are so quick to claim, and I know this from experience.



socially inept said:


> there is a major problem with nlp. it is an amazing gift and can be miraculous at times but for it to work depends, alot of the time , on the person applying it , and there are a lot of people out there applying it who quite frankly should never have been qualified int he 1st place.
> 
> a lot of nlp techniques can be successful done by yourself , for example ive used the parts intergration technique myself and it worked perfectly. there are also other things that you can use at home, without a practionaire , like listening to a hypnosis cd etc... whih work perfectly .
> 
> ...


To be brutally honest David, whether you realise it or not you use some of this dodgy cultish terminology yourself. "NLP is an amazing gift" for example.

One of the major problems with NLP IMV is indeed the fact that a person can do a 5 day course and be certified as a NLP practitioner which in turn leads them to believe they are qualified to teach NLP. This is another reason why NLP gets the poor reputation it has. 5 days and a few thousand and you can become a practitioner *wink wink*.


----------



## britisharrow (Jun 18, 2009)

NLP is worth studying, however the advertising can be misleading.

There ARE people who can achor things really quick, get people into states in seconds etc etc but those people have been studying and practising for 15-20 years.

All WE need is help to socialise, and NLP can help us with that.


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

UKPhobe said:


> Yeah I have to admit Tony Robbins does stink a bit of con artist. I actually have some of his material and will readily admit that some of it is good but his sale pitch seriously puts some people off. Also I agree that it doesn't work nearly as fast as some people are so quick to claim, and I know this from experience.
> 
> To be brutally honest David, whether you realise it or not you use some of this dodgy cultish terminology yourself. "NLP is an amazing gift" for example.
> 
> One of the major problems with NLP IMV is indeed the fact that a person can do a 5 day course and be certified as a NLP practitioner which in turn leads them to believe they are qualified to teach NLP. This is another reason why NLP gets the poor reputation it has. 5 days and a few thousand and you can become a practitioner *wink wink*.


nlp is a gift, its done wonderful things for myself and for other people too.

ive already stressed that i have a problem with people get certified in nlp, did u not read my whole thread ?


----------



## UKPhobe (Oct 22, 2008)

Bumped

I'm interested in seeing other people's views so thought I'd bump this thread.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

from personal experience and severe problems with procrastination i have an awful lot of gratitude and respect for nlp.

i had a procrastination problem so bad that i put off something extremely important in my life for a full 8 YEARS!. thats right 8 full years. not only did this cause me to miss out on something dear to me but it also resulted in a alot of guilt and depression

using just one nlp technique (parts integration) just once (30mins) i went from a state of not being able to get myself going to a state of not being able to sit still. 

i accomplished something in 12 weeks that previously had taken 8 years just to get started. 

what other therapy on the planet could achieve results like that ?


----------

